# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Học bổng MBA ở UK

## ThuyDuongNL1

Săn học bổng MBA ở UK đúng là khó như đào vàng ấy. Cơ bản là mình không có thành tích xuất sắc như các bạn xin học bổng toàn phần. Mà mấy loại học bổng MBA 50%, 25% thấy khan hiếm thật. Các sư phụ nào có thông tin chỉ giáo Em với.

----------


## chungcuhanoi

Cho mình hỏi yêu cầu apply học bổng này như thế nào nhỉ? Đang quan tâm luôn. Thanks [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## remcuaminhdang

Phỏng vấn thông thường thì hỏi những điểm sau:
1. Bạn đang học trường nào? Vì sao học MBA
2. Vì sao Bạn chọn UK đi học?
3. Bạn đã từng làm leadership chưa?
4. Sở thích của Bạn là gì? Có tham gia các hoạt động ngoại khóa không?
Vì sao Bạn xứng đáng nhận học bổng (câu này quan trọng nhất nha)
*Hy vọng thông tin này có ích cho ai có nhu cầu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------


## minhthu1987

Heee, theo ý kiến của mình thôi nha. Câu hỏi thì trông có vẻ bình thường đấy :whistling:, ai cũng nói trả lời được, mà quan trọng ai gây ấn tượng và Sell bản thân 1 cách khéo léo thì mới ok. Kinh nghiệm Failed 1 lần l2 bởi vì kể ra nhiều qua, sau đó lan man.

----------


## haudinhads

Theo mình, điểm chỉ là 1 phần thôi nhé, chưa đủ để có thể đạt học bổng đâu. Tốt nhất nên tham gia các chương trình charity, và social activities, đặc biệt là leader cho các chương trình ngoại khóa thì good nhất. Và đặc biệt là yếu tố confident khi nói chuyện. :shifty:

----------


## clean190914

Mình đã thành công phỏng vấn học bổng MBA của Đại học Portsmouth ở UK. Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm thông tin và gọi điện cho đại diện của trương này ở VN. Mình đi qua ISC-UKEAS.
Trường sẽ tổ chức hội thảo với các Anh Chị đang học ở trường, bạn nên tham dự:
*Chia sẻ cảm nghĩ của cựu sinh viên:*
_"Trang Thu Ha (BSc (Hons) Kinh tế, Tài chính & Ngân hàng: Đại học Portsmouth là một trong những đại học hiện đại nhất UK với trang thiết bị chất lượng cao. Tôi thích cấu trúc khóa học của mình, bao gồm nhiều vấn đề kinh tế và tài chính. Trường kinh doanh Portsmouth thật sự tập trung vào việc cung cấp cho sinh viên các kỹ năng giúp họ trở thành nhân viên hữu ích."_

----------


## shopdochoihanoi

Ai biết cho xin tớ xin cái thông tin về trường Portsmouth hay là hội thảo cũng được [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hpbuon

Đây là 1 số thông tin:
TPHCM: Thứ sáu, *30.03.2012*: *15h30 – 17h30* *tại* *35 Mạc Đĩnh Chi, Đa Kao, Q.1
*HN: Thứ hai, *02.04.2012*: *15h00 – 17h00** tại* *65 Quán Sứ, Hoàn Kiếm*
Các bạn xem thử [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## b5fixel

Mình ở tp!chìu nay có ai đi dự hội thảo không nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quangbds19

Pm yh: yourfriend_tds đi bạn! 
Có gì hú nhau đi chung cho zui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

